# Shorten a Novatac 17670 body for 17500 battery?



## flip (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone here shorten a Novatac 17670 body and rethread the end so that a 17500 battery could be used? Does anyone see any potential problems with this?


----------



## John_Galt (Jan 19, 2010)

Why not use a spacer?


----------



## flip (Jan 20, 2010)

I am interested in more battery capacity than a CR123 but a shorter length than a 17670 battery would require. Plus, it's something different.


----------



## flip (Feb 2, 2010)

Nobody? Oh well. It seems to be working fine with an 18650.


----------

